# FBE Handle Material Question



## Chris S. (Jan 25, 2020)

Wanted to get your input on handle material. I have a Flame Box Elder tree working on cutting up and was going to make some handle blanks. Wanted to see what you would like when looking at a blank. The flame to run horizontal or vertical in the blank. Attached or two scraps I cut for an example. I will be drying and stabilizing blocks when get down to it for sale here and other places.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 3


----------



## TimR (Jan 25, 2020)

I think with nice blanks, either way fine. That being said, I kinda favor the one with vertical flame.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Wildthings (Jan 25, 2020)

The bottom(vertical?) one. Looks like tiger stripes


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 25, 2020)

And I like the cross flame.
To each their own I guess.


----------



## Chris S. (Jan 25, 2020)

Great you guys are no help. Just kidding thanks for input. Keep it coming.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## TXMoon (Jan 25, 2020)

Yea, vertical flames. If they were smaller, and more of them then maybe horizontal but go with the Vertical is my vote.


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jan 25, 2020)

I say to go with the flames! Couldn't resist. Both would look good. Win/win


----------



## Tony (Jan 25, 2020)

I think either way you cut them would look good to someone. Now if you cut it where they ran at an angle........

THAT would look AWESOME!!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Chris S. (Jan 25, 2020)

Tony said:


> I think either way you cut them would look good to someone. Now if you cut it where they ran at an angle........
> 
> THAT would look AWESOME!!



Already was on same wave length as you. Going to hopefully trying that tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T. Ben (Jan 26, 2020)




----------



## Chris S. (Jan 26, 2020)

Not completely on diagonal but fairly nice either way.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## SubVet10 (Feb 9, 2020)

The horizontal looks good in that it is close to the edge and it will still bookmatch nicely. However I would take the horizontal on the basis of 'more is better'


----------

